# Haul stump grinder on truck



## Rook (Mar 17, 2017)

do you all think it is reasonable to load and haul a stump grinder (25 hp self propelled) on a truck? It will cost me $180 to have it delivered and I'm trying to save the money. I have access to a trailer but neither of the two trucks I have available for this particular job have the proper hitch for it. We used to load riding mowers using boards or 4x4s or whatever was handy. I don't see this as being that different, but I've been wrong before. Lay the wisdom on me folks. Thanks to all.


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 17, 2017)

The smallest of self-propelled stump grinders weigh a lot more than your typical riding mower. When I rented a grinder, the trailer was included with a 2" ball hitch. A new hitch and ball will be much less expensive than the damage you'll witness when trying to load the grinder in your truck.


----------



## Rook (Mar 17, 2017)

Hoowasat said:


> The smallest of self-propelled stump grinders weigh a lot more than your typical riding mower. When I rented a grinder, the trailer was included with a 2" ball hitch. A new hitch and ball will be much less expensive than the damage you'll witness when trying to load the grinder in your truck.


Thanks for the reply. I'm not bothered by buying the hitch and I have a ball and drop down, but neither truck is really capable of attaching properly. The one has a bumper so severely bent that would be a major undertaking and the other one is my f350 dump and I have no idea how that would work. I might be able to borrow a different truck if I have to. Are you concerned with damage to the grinder or the truck? The dump truck can handle tremendous weight with no issue so no worries there. Are you figuring I'll bust up the machine trying to get it to go up the ramps? 
I have a gmc 7500 bucket truck with dump bed that would work to pull a trailer, but I still have to pay a driver when I use it as I'm still working on getting my cdl.


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 17, 2017)

Rook said:


> Are you concerned with damage to the grinder or the truck?


Both!


Rook said:


> Are you figuring I'll bust up the machine trying to get it to go up the ramps?


Yes. If you plan to load it into a pickup, you'll need some long and sturdy ramps ... and that assumes the grinder will climb the ramps.
Don't know where in VA you're located, but around here U-haul rents a base pickup or van with a hitch receiver for around $19.95/day.


----------



## Rook (Mar 17, 2017)

Hoowasat said:


> Both!
> 
> Yes. If you plan to load it into a pickup, you'll need some long and sturdy ramps ... and that assumes the grinder will climb the ramps.
> Don't know where in VA you're located, but around here U-haul rents a base pickup or van with a hitch receiver for around $19.95/day.


Jeez why didn't i


Hoowasat said:


> Both!
> 
> Yes. If you plan to load it into a pickup, you'll need some long and sturdy ramps ... and that assumes the grinder will climb the ramps.
> Don't know where in VA you're located, but around here U-haul rents a base pickup or van with a hitch receiver for around $19.95/day.


that is a ridiculously simple answer... I'm already renting the trailer for $25; I'll just rent their truck for $20 more. Thank you for keeping me from being an idiot on this one. That's why I think on things for a few days before action. Thanks again.


----------



## Hoowasat (Mar 17, 2017)

I understand. Sometimes I over think a daunting task, then later realize a much simpler answer. Good luck!


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 28, 2017)

If you're going to walk a grinder up ramps, make sure they are very heavy duty. A couple of 2x10s won't cut it.
We had some make using 1 1/2" square tube and expanded metal running surface. Each weighed about 80 pounds.


----------



## Rook (Mar 28, 2017)

BC WetCoast said:


> If you're going to walk a grinder up ramps, make sure they are very heavy duty. A couple of 2x10s won't cut it.
> We had some make using 1 1/2" square tube and expanded metal running surface. Each weighed about 80 pounds.



Thanks for the reply. It would have saved me $100 to have walked it up onto my dump truck. I'm still convinced that it would have worked fine with some heavy duty ramps, but might have to figure out how to build/buy some good strong ones.


----------

